

LinkedIn phishing vulnerability - rlm
http://sigkill.dk/blog/archives/311-LinkedIn-phishing-vulnerability.html

======
oscardelben
Ok, so for this to work you have to click on a phishing email.

A few weeks ago I was working on the linkedin api and I noticed that if I was
sending messages to multiple contacts, they would all see each other's email
on cc instead of ccn. I reported this to the team and I hope it's fixed by
now. It's not a big deal, but it's a way to know the email address of all your
contacts.

~~~
ig1
You can see the email details on your contacts on linkedin anyway, no ?

~~~
oscardelben
I'm not sure about that. But anyway your contacts will see your contacts's
email.

------
amatriain
Wow. So easy to exploit...

